

Javelin: Software tool for Lean Startups - trevor99
http://pandodaily.com/2013/06/10/javelin-the-lean-startup-app-thats-a-product-of-lean-startup-methodology/

======
davidw
This strikes me as "selling tools to the miners", but hey, whatever works.

------
nicsantana
Interested in seeing the interface.

